# China Shocked It is the Source of Steroid Powder for the Rest of the World!!!



## World-Pharma.org (Mar 5, 2013)

I am sure this is some interested read!!! not so good ...another grear read from Millard Baker!

[h=1]China Shocked It is the Source of Steroid Powder for the Rest of the World[/h] February 19, 2013 By Millard Baker 0 Comments and 3 Reactions 
  The World Anti-Doping Agency (WADA) and the Chinese government just learned something about anabolic steroids  that has been common knowledge in the bodybuilding community for well  over a decade. Where (what country) do most underground steroid labs  (UGLs) and steroid ?home-brewers? obtain their steroid powders?
 For those steroid-using bodybuilders who have been living under a  rock for the last decade, WADA Director General David Howman has the  answer. He broke the news to Reuters television during the WADA?s 2013 Media Symposium at the Sofitel London Heathrow on February 12, 2013.
?Ninety-nine percent of the raw materials that are used  through the internet to make up in your kitchen or your backyard  laboratory are emanating from China,? Howman said. ?They are going to  gangs who then put them together in little plastic capsules and are sold  on the street or in the gyms.?​ Howman?s revelation wasn?t really news to anyone except for the news  media that rely on WADA as their sole source of information about doping  and anabolic steroids AND apparently the Chinese government!
 Jiang Zhixue, the anti-doping chief of China?s State General Administration of Sport, told the Xinhua News Agency that he was ?shocked? that people around the world obtained most of their raw steroid powder from China.
?We are shocked at Mr. Howman?s comment,? said China?s anti-doping chief Jiang Zhixue.
 ?We are wondering where this 99 percent came from and what is his  evidence,? said Jiang. ?We have asked for a more detailed explanation  from WADA.??
 ?There are problems, such as illegal sale of banned drugs through the  Internet. So we have decided to launch an investigation into WADA?s  allegation,? he said.​ While it is understandable that WADA is behind the times in their war  on steroids, few really believe China was in the dark regarding the  role Chinese steroid powder suppliers have played in the worldwide  demand for anabolic steroids.
 After all, China was one of nine countries that offered extensive  cooperation with the United States during 2007 Operation Raw  Deal. Operation Raw Deal was the largest steroid law enforcement action  in the history of the United States and it resulted in dismantling of 56  underground labs.
 Where did most of these UGLs obtain their raw steroid powder? You guessed it. China.
 Operation Raw Deal (United States) was closely coordinated with law enforcement officials in others countries e.g. Canada (Operation Powder Keg), Australia (Operation Kasha), Belgium,  China, Denmark, Germany, Sweden and Thailand. Every country was  well-aware of the fact that the majority of the steroid powder  originated in China.
 In the United States, the UGLs fueled by Chinese powder included Powerline Labs, Superior Labs, Medline Pharmaceuticals, Pro Pharm Labs, TexStar Labs, Phalco Labs, Nassau Pharmaceuticals and Pacific Rim Labs. In Canada, they included Teragon Labs and Oropharma Labs.
 Sources big and small imported their steroid powder from China. Even 17-year old teenagers who wanted to create an UGL knew China was the go-to country for steroid powder.
 China was well aware of their steroid powder issues during the run up  to the 2008 Beijing Summer Olympics. Even Jiang, while feigning total  shock at the Chinese steroid trade, acknowledged the coordinated effort  among government departments in China to shut down a factory factories  involved in the illegal trade of steroid powders and related materials.
 Operation Raw Deal, Operation Powder Keg, Operation Kasha and the  2008 Chinese Olympic crackdown presented a minor disruption to the  worldwide androgen black market. It quickly recovered and was barely  noticed by most end users. Did any law enforcement really believe  otherwise?
 In response to WADA?s revelation of the Chinese steroid problem,  Jiang suggested the revisiting of another multi-agency crack down on  Chinese powder suppliers comparable to the Beijing Olympic crackdown.
 This might result in another hiccup for UGLs and the illicit steroid  black market. But with the long history of prohibition?s failures as our  guide, this chapter in the war on steroids will have little long-term  impact. Supply and demand will find a way.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Mar 5, 2013)

here is original read..
China produces most raw doping materials: WADA | Reuters

[h=1]China produces most raw doping materials: WADA[/h]

(Reuters) -  Virtually all the raw materials used by criminal gangs throughout the  world to produce illegal performance-enhancing drugs come from China, World Anti-Doping Agency (WADA) director general David Howman said on Tuesday.
 "Ninety-nine percent of the raw  materials that are used through the internet to make up in your kitchen  or your backyard laboratory are emanating from China," Howman said in an interview with Reuters television during a WADA media symposium at a London hotel.
"They are going to gangs who then put them together in little plastic capsules and are sold on the street or in the gyms."
Two  years ago Howman caused a stir at a doping conference convented by the  World Sports Law Report, also in London, when he said the criminal  underworld controlled a large proportion of world sport.
On  Tuesday, he said he thought at least 25 percent of international sport  was now controlled "to one degree or another" by the underworld.
"I am making this statement on information I have received, this is not a guess, it's probably even higher," Howman said.
"And  as we go on I think you will see that increase. That's a concern,  because that hits at the heart and the integrity of sport that we have  grown up with.
"The black markets  supply a lot of pharmaceutical products before they are out on the  white market. That's run by the criminal underworld, so a lot of the  pharmaceutical stuff comes out in that way.
"There's  all the stuff we talk about in terms of the kitchen laboratories or the  backyard laboratories which are assembled through the criminal market."
UNREGULATED SUPPLEMENTS
Howman  said the criminal gangs involved in supplying illegal drugs were also  involved in match-fixing. Europol announced this month that as many as  380 soccer games across Europe had been involved in a match-fixing inquiry.
"It's  the same bad guys, we know this because we have been involved in  investigations and involved with people who are in this area on a daily  basis," Howman said.
"It's the  same bad guys pushing the drugs, laundering their money through regular  betting and legal betting, bribery and corruption."
Earlier  the New Zealand lawyer told the symposium that more money was made out  of selling drugs to high school children than to elite athletes.
"I  can just tell you a personal story," he told Reuters. "In Montreal  (where WADA is based) I was told that if I wanted steroids I should just  go along to the local gym and the guy in the corner dishing them out.  Now the people who are receiving these drugs are not elite athletes.
"They  are either high school kids who want to look good for whatever reason,  security people who want to pump up or the older people who want to do  anti-ageing."
Howman also said  there was a huge unregulated dietary supplement industry in the United  States where the substances were unlabelled.
"Most  of the supplements around the world that you see come from the United  States. And we know only too well because we have seen some of the more  recent supplements intentionally include performance-enhancing  components because they want to get a bit of an edge with the markets that they are servicing," he said.
(Editing by Justin Palmer)


----------



## HFO3 (Mar 5, 2013)

Lmao the title says it all.


----------



## Grozny (Mar 6, 2013)

This nothing new, Chinese are selling  those dirty api's powders for decades to the UG's. This is one of the last bust in China, an underground lab who produced ephedrine hcl api.


----------



## HFO3 (Mar 6, 2013)

No doubt he is using chinas powder.

American Underworld - Steroid Kitchen Lab - YouTube


----------



## gamma (Mar 6, 2013)

I guess long as it works keep using it ... I wonder where most pharm corps get their podwers ?


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Mar 6, 2013)

Grozny said:


> This nothing new, Chinese are selling  those dirty api's powders for decades to the UG's. This is one of the last bust in China, an underground lab who produced ephedrine hcl api.



*are this really a pic how UGL powders made..OMFG!*


----------



## Grozny (Mar 6, 2013)

World-Pharma.org said:


> *are this really a pic how UGL powders made..OMFG!*



this is how some api's  like ephedrine hcl is manufactured for UG market.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Mar 6, 2013)

*omfg,and then somebody eat this or inject in into body? now i see why some can sale vials for 30-50$ or les...omfg*


----------



## murf23 (Mar 6, 2013)

world-pharma.org said:


> *omfg,and then somebody eat this or inject in into body? Now i see why some can sale vials for 30-50$ or les...omfg*




lmfao


----------



## kobefan234 (Mar 6, 2013)

gamma said:


> I guess long as it works keep using it ... I wonder where most pharm corps get their podwers ?



this... why do raw powders have to made in China. ? fuck the chinese


----------



## _LG_ (Mar 6, 2013)

kobefan234 said:


> this... why do raw powders have to made in China. ? fuck the chinese



Cheap labor.  Otherwise you would pay wp prices for ugl


----------



## Intense (Mar 6, 2013)

World-Pharma.org said:


> *omfg,and then somebody eat this or inject in into body? now i see why some can sale vials for 30-50$ or les...omfg*


----------



## Sherk (Mar 6, 2013)

Lmfao. It's funny how they play stupid, "what, we're the largest raw dealer? I had no idea. I was wondering how I made so much money getting paid off". That pic you posted is fucked up man. It makes perfect since why the raws ugl's get are fucked up. I just figured they would step on them to stretch the product for more profit. Like crackheads do. I'm very glad I have the couple places I do that test their shit for purity and accurate dosing. So atleast I feel more comfortable about pinning. I have had some shit before that felt like I injected cement an hour after injection.


----------



## shearerr (Mar 6, 2013)

World-Pharma.org said:


> *are this really a pic how UGL powders made..OMFG!*


can anyone shut him somehow please?


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Mar 6, 2013)

Little Guy said:


> Cheap labor.  Otherwise you would pay wp prices for ugl



*read and learn! world-pharma is lisensed pharmacy shop and i sale only GMP prods,if you dont know what is it,please dont talk shit!*


----------



## Valkyrie (Mar 7, 2013)

Sherk said:


> Lmfao. It's funny how they play stupid, "what, we're the largest raw dealer? I had no idea. I was wondering how I made so much money getting paid off". That pic you posted is fucked up man. It makes perfect since why the raws ugl's get are fucked up. I just figured they would step on them to stretch the product for more profit. Like crackheads do. I'm very glad I have the couple places I do that test their shit for purity and accurate dosing. So atleast I feel more comfortable about pinning. I have had some shit before that felt like I injected cement an hour after injection.




Hilarious after ORD and their involvement. yes they are SHOCKED JUST SHOCKED!!!!!!!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Sep 28, 2013)

guys i am sure now its time..i suggest you all to be careful in next coming days and weeks!


----------



## Grozny (Sep 28, 2013)

Most of us we are buying a steroids for our proper usage  couple of vials and tabs it will never be a problem; a main problem for dea are a big dealers


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 28, 2013)

Scare tactics?


----------



## Christsean (Sep 28, 2013)

Grozny said:


> Most of us we are buying a steroids for our proper usage  couple of vials and tabs it will never be a problem; a main problem for dea are a big dealers



The scary thing is home brewers buy 100 grams at a time for some compounds because it's cheaper than a couple of bottles..... this could put you on the radar even though you don't distribute.


----------



## colochine (Sep 28, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Scare tactics?



That guy in your avatar is so dreamy...


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Sep 28, 2013)

i hear some guys in usa already have big problems..


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 28, 2013)

colochine said:


> That guy in your avatar is so dreamy...



I know, isn't he? You should fuck him I did..


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Oct 6, 2014)

this is the rision of all that busts and more coming!


----------



## Optimalgear (Oct 8, 2014)

Lol wow....


----------

